# Pauline Oliveros



## Opisthokont (Dec 16, 2021)

Pauline Oliveros was an US-american composer who worked heavily in electronic music, studying at the the san franscisco tape music center where she also worked with people like terry riley, stuart dempster and loren rush.

She's best known for her work minimalist/ambient work: Deep Listening 




To be honest I'm not a great fan of deep listening, but I think her other works are really really good. Like alien bog: 




Her accordian compositions are also beautiful. The wanderer:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Opisthokont said:


> Pauline Oliveros was an US-american composer who worked heavily in electronic music, studying at the the san franscisco tape music center where she also worked with people like terry riley, stuart dempster and loren rush.


I read her book _Deep Listening_ a long time ago, but have not really delved deeply into her music.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Been a fan of her music for quite a long time, good to see her getting a shout-out on the forum :tiphat:


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

I really like Alien Bog, but didn't do much further exploration. Thanks for bringing her to mind again.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There are some fabulous recent recordings, especially the last CD in the collection Triple Point with Jonas Braash and Doug van Noordt. Also worth hearing is Nessuno with Roscoe Mitchell, Wadada Leo Smith and John Tilbury. 

Of the earlier stuff, I’m very fond of the very early electronic piece I of IV, the series called The Space Between, the theatrical music called Ghostdance, the orchestral piece called Sound Geometries. 

As far as Deep Listening is concerned, the two solo CDs with Stewart Dempster provide me with much pleasure when I’m in the mood, especially the first - In the Great Abbey of Clement VI.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to be at university at the same time that Oliveros was on the music faculty but unfortunate in that, while I did take some classes in the music department and saw her regularly, I never had an opportunity to interact with her.


----------

